# Carbs



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2002)

Hi Everyone,  I am new to the board and I have been reading some of the articles by w8lifter about carb up.  I generally get an intake of 90 grams a day from oats, brown rice, sweet potatoes and veggies.  Is 90 Grams too much or would it be better to deplete and then carb up.  I am 5' tall and at 114lbs, female.


----------



## gopro (Apr 29, 2002)

What are your goals? Are you speaking of a daily diet, or a specific competition carb up? What is the rest of your diet like?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2002)

I would like to loose as much fat as possible.  Not for competition, its just my goal to get to about 10%BF.   My current BF is 14%.  My diet breakdown is
Calories - 1900
Fat - 90
Carbs - 90
Protein - 190-200

My fats are from flax seed oil, heavy cream, eggs, safflower oil and sometimes olive oil.

My proteins are from, whey, chicken, turkey, eggs, tuna, fish, lean beef

Is it too much?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2002)

Generally if you're taking 90 grams of active carbs a day you won't need a carb up....but it really depends on a few things...are you counting your veggies in that count? How long have been using these numbers? Are you still making progress?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2002)

BTW...everything looks good....numbers, sources of fats, protein & carbs, stats, etc!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2002)

The 90 Grams include my total carb intake for the day.  Veggies and all.  I was doing very good on it but I think the fat loss has slowed down a bit.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2002)

WOW!  I just checked out your website w8lifter.  You look fantastic!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2002)

Okay, generally you don't need to count your carbs from veggies and fibre. It would be helpful if you could post a sample diet, w/ srving sizes so we can see exactly how many carbs you're getting.

Also....how long have you been doing this? If things have slowed, you may need a carb up or a change in the number/source of carbs.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh...and thanks


----------



## ZECH (Apr 29, 2002)

A great big welcome from the pornal team! (Albob,Kuso,IT, IPMC,Craig777 and myself). W8 is our pornal queen! We can always evaluate you if you  send us some pics! Of course everything is confidential!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2002)

LOL!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2002)

OK Here is a typical day.  Actually its my meal plan for today.

meal1 - 1 1/2 Scoops of Optimum Whey, 2 teaspoons of Flax seed oil, 1 tablespoon of heavy cream, 1/4 cup oats (measured dry)

meal2 - 5 ounces of cod, 1/2 cup brown rice all mixed together with a total of 1 Tablespoon of a mix of flax oil and safflower oil

meal 3 - 4 ounce Ground Turkey Burger, 4 ounce sweet potato and I use 2 Tablespoons of a olive oil and vinegar dressing on the turkey (kinda like a dippng sauce)

meal4 - 2 Eggs, 4 Egg whites, cup of greens and total of 1 Tablespoon of Olive Oil and safflower oil mix

meal5 - 1 can chunk light tuna drained and mixed with 1 tablespoon of mayo, 1 cup of greens

meal6 - 1 1/2 scoops of optimum protein powder, 1 tablespoon of natural peanut butter, 1 1/2 teaspoons of flax seed oil

This is generally a typical day.  I don't switch much around other than the protein sources.  The carbs are usually the same.  The greens are from lettuce, spinach, green beans, broccoli, cucumbers.  That pretty much sums it up though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> A great big welcome from the pornal team! (Albob,Kuso,IT, IPMC,Craig777 and myself). W8 is our pornal queen! We can always evaluate you if you  send us some pics! Of course everything is confidential!



Hey is my application still pending?  Its been a while....damn red tape!

W8 will you vouch for me?

Oh, and welcome mochy!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> A great big welcome from the pornal team! (Albob,Kuso,IT, IPMC,Craig777 and myself). W8 is our pornal queen! We can always evaluate you if you  send us some pics! Of course everything is confidential!




And do I dare ask what the pornal team is.  Or can I pretty much figure it out by the title!  LMAO!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2002)

HOW LONG HAVE YOU BEEN EATING THIS WAY?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2002)

About 4 months now.  I did drop a lot of BF doing this but I am thinking its time for a change!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2002)

How many carbs does your protein powder have?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2002)

This is the per serving on the container - 
Calories - 110 
Fat -  2 
Carbs - 2
Protein - 22


----------



## ZECH (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> 
> 
> 
> And do I dare ask what the pornal team is.  Or can I pretty much figure it out by the title!  LMAO!



We really try to give out expert advice! (really we do!)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2002)

Ok, here's the thing....4 months is too long to go w/o changing something.  I don't see 90 carbs there. My suggestions would be to increase your morning oats to 1/2 cup...and you could switch it up once in a while w/ a grapefruit for variety and add some strawberries to your shake.

You could also throw in an apple, either replace the rice or sweet potato w/ it or just add it in.

Another suggestion...and I think this is what you should try, is to have a carb up...done in meal six, consisting of 1/2-1 cup of oats, 4-6 oz sweet potato, 1 banana & 1 tbsp peanut butter. You might want to deplete first though, even though you're kinda low on the carbs already, a day or two of depleting (carbs only from veggies & protein/fat sources) may make the carb-up more effective?

But either way...try switching up your carbs and include some fruits in there...strawberries, blueberries, grapefruit, & apples can and should be used.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks, I will definately give it a try.  I never added any fruits because I was afraid of the sugar in them.  I know strawberries are pretty low and that was about all I ever dared to eat.  I do miss fruit though.  Takes care of that sugar craving sometimes.  When you say 1/2 - 1 Cup of Oats, it that measured dry or after cooking?  Also, how many carbs did you come up with?  Maybe my calculations are wrong.  Oh and thanks for the fast replies.  This is great!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2002)

1/4 cup dry-measured oats
1/2 cup cooked brown rice
1/2 cup sweet potato 

 = ~60 grams carbs

You definitely need a carb-up, I wouldn't even worry about the depleting. 1/2-1 cup oats, dry measured.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2002)

mochy,  Sounds like you are up to a great start.  And as DG has already stated, we would like to see some pics of you to further evaluate your progress.  You can usually find one of the team member on the board, day or night.  We are pretty well versed on evaluating the female body.  And could be allot of help in your endevour. OH and W8 can voutch for our integrity.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah...I can vouch that ya'll are the pornalest bunch I've ever seen!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks again w8lifter.  I am going to carb up tomorrow night.  I do have another question though.  I guess I am kinda confused as to how a carb loaded meal as the last meal of the day benefits.  Also, do you add any additional protein other than the PB?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> mochy,  Sounds like you are up to a great start.  And as DG has already stated, we would like to see some pics of you to further evaluate your progress.  You can usually find one of the team member on the board, day or night.  We are pretty well versed on evaluating the female body.  And could be allot of help in your endevour. OH and W8 can voutch for our integrity.




As far as pics!  I don't know.  Maybe soon!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Thanks again w8lifter.  I am going to carb up tomorrow night.  I do have another question though.  I guess I am kinda confused as to how a carb loaded meal as the last meal of the day benefits.  Also, do you add any additional protein other than the PB?



Carb ups! 

Don't add any additional protein to the meal....you won't be able to fit it in anyway, lol.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2002)

hi mochy - let us know how it goes.  thought i'd let you know - i thought i wouldn't make it through my first carb up!  i'd been looking forward to it.  but then ohmygosh it was a lot of food.  the oatmeal was nice.  the pb was lovely.  but then i still had to eat yam and banana and veggies and i was STUFFED.  took me an hour to get it all down.

had my second carb up last night.  much easier that time.  still stuffed but not as bad.  so if it's a rough time getting all the food in - it may get easier for you!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks!  I am going to carb-up tonight.  It does sound like an awful lot of food.  Did it make you feel any better?  More satisfied?  Was it easier to deplete after your carb -up (easier I mean how you felt)?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2002)

i started a week ago yesterday.  i'm doing the total depletion with only carbs from veggies and then carbing up every 4th day.  so last night was only my second carb up.  but i had been very limited with carbs before my official start on this eating plan.

odd thing (not sure what to make of it)  when i started last week the hardest part was the eating.  that was harder then the not eating.  i often didn't feel like eating but 3-4 hours had gone by and i knew i needed to.  i had been used to fewer (too few) calories.  so all the eating was the hard part.

but....that has changed lol.  now i'm hungry which i'm not used to!  i find after meal #2 i'm watching the little clock on the bottom of my computer counting down to meal #3.  i want to eat now.

carb up still was tough.  the oatmeal was like the treat of all treats.  (i put the Tbs natural pb in there and i like it but i hear i'm gross for doing that....)  

it was still a challenge to eat the yam and banana but the first time i truly thought i wouldn't be able to get it down.  seriously.  

i do think it's weird though that now i'm much more hungry then a week ago.  maybe that's good?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2002)

PB in oatmeal is great.  I do it all the time.  Thats not weird.  I also put it in my protein shakes.  I also use almond butter and cashew butter.  I love all three of them but natural PB is cheaper than natural almond or cashew butter so I tend to use the PB alot more.  But they all taste very yummy.  I am going to stay with the same amount of calories, fat, protein, but I am going to deplete starting tomorrow after my carb up tonight.  Then I will carb up again on Sat. or Sunday I think.  Did it make you feel any better during the day or during training at all?  Just curious because it is alot of carbs for 1 meal.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2002)

well....to be honest i haven't been feeling bad!  i thought i'd be about ready to drop and then the carb up would save me.  but i haven't been feeling bad at all.  i was cranky the first 2-3 days.  i thought it was b/c i was stressing getting all the food prepared and packed for the day but now i think it was the change in eating that had be being crabby.

that's over now.  lol

i'm not tired or weak from eating this way.  i mean....i'm tired at night but that's nothing new!

i was a total wreck after first carb up.  i felt like a stuffed pig and when i saw that my calories for the day ended up over 2,000 i was sure i was making a huge wreck of everything.  but i was wrong.  i'm seeing progress.  remember when you start to doubt eating that much....it's to keep your metabolism from slowing down.

i did notice after both carbs ups that i had more vascularity in my arms.  could have been the carbs or could have been from shoveling in all that food.  give it a shot!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2002)

I am not too concerned about the calories.  I am use to eating 1900 - 2100 calories a day as it is.  But, that does include 3 small carb meals.  I think my calories may drop a little when I deplete but I don't think it will be too much.  Hopefully it will make the carb up even better.  Something to look forward to I guess.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2002)

i was dreading last night after the first one.  but you can bet i'm now looking forward to friday night carb up!  good for you on calories.  i was so bad about that!  weird that now that i'm eating more i'm more hungry then before!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i started a week ago yesterday.  i'm doing the total depletion with only carbs from veggies and then carbing up every 4th day.  so last night was only my second carb up.  but i had been very limited with carbs before my official start on this eating plan.
> 
> odd thing (not sure what to make of it)  when i started last week the hardest part was the eating.  that was harder then the not eating.  i often didn't feel like eating but 3-4 hours had gone by and i knew i needed to.  i had been used to fewer (too few) calories.  so all the eating was the hard part.
> ...



You're burning fat...you should be happy!  Everything is good NG 

mochy....you shouldn't have a drop in cals...replace the carbs w/ fat/protein?


----------



## ZECH (Apr 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...I can vouch that ya'll are the pornalest bunch I've ever seen!



We learned from you baby!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2002)

really?  hungry is good?  well allllllrrrriggghhht then!

w8 - should our calories actually be higher on carb up days?  mine are about about 1600-1700 on non carb up days and 2000-2150 or so on the carb up days.  i thought they should go up to keep metabolism from slowing or is it just the carbs themselves that do that and no need to have higher calories those days?

(should i be at 1600-1700 every day even if carbing up?)  thanks!


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2002)

Well I did the carb up last night and when I was finally done I felt like a stuffed pig.  My belly was so bloated and full.  I have a belly ring and I thought it was going to start pulling apart.  I really was so full I had to unbutton the jeans.  It was hard eating breakfast this morning cause I think I was still stuffed.

OK enough about how full I was.  Regardless is was good.  The banana I slice up and put a little PB on it.  MMMM!  It was yummy!  Well, now I am going to try and deplete for the next 3-4 days and try carbing up again this weekend.   

So I guess I just want to get this right.  If my carbs are under 60 Grams a day (not including the veggies) I need to carb up every 3-4 days?  Is this correct?   Thanks!


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2002)

mochy....try to get your carbs under 30-40....basically, carbs coming only from veggies (don't count them, but eat a lot of them) and whatever is in your fat/protein...such as nuts & peanut butter.

NG...I'm gonna say this one more time! Stop worrying about your calories! You're doing fine! The carb up will increase your calories for the day...that's part of the plan! 

dg.........moi?


----------

